# Prenatal vitamins turning BM & Urine NOTICEABLY yellow



## letniaLynne (Jun 2, 2006)

I recently started taking Prenatal Vitamins, we are trying to get pregnant again and i just want to be sure I am covered since I am nursing also. Well it turns my BM a bright yellow color and my pee is even brighter.







: I have seen that before with other vitamins in my pee but it is kind of disturbing to see in my BM. It will fade back to normal more than a few hours after I take the pill but then the next day after the dose it is back to neon again (as expected).

Is this something I should be worried about or will the "extra" vitamins just pass thought my my DD system like it did mine?

the brand is Rainbow Lite if anyone is curious.

THANKS!!







:


----------



## Caittune (Aug 2, 2006)

I had the yellowness when I was taking megadoses of b vits for migraine prevention. I specifically asked the Neuro who prescribed them if it would be ok to nurse while taking them. He didn't think it was a problem. I'm pretty sure they are water soluable and that is why they are showing up in the expressed milk.

If it worries you could you take them after your last pumping session for the day?


----------



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think I've ever heard of yellow BM caused by vitamins. I would make sure that you are taking food-based (pref whole food), not synthetic vitamins. Your body may be building up things that it cannot use b/c they are synthetic in such large quantities that it is now eliminating them in BM as well. I am no expert, just an idea.


----------



## letniaLynne (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jhow32000* 
I don't think I've ever heard of yellow BM caused by vitamins. I would make sure that you are taking food-based (pref whole food), not synthetic vitamins. Your body may be building up things that it cannot use b/c they are synthetic in such large quantities that it is now eliminating them in BM as well. I am no expert, just an idea.

The brand website says it is whole food based. Do you still think that this is something to worry about? Should I talk to someone such as a homeopath about it?

Thanks


----------



## letniaLynne (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok I found this on kellymom:

"*Vitamin B2* Per Hale (Medications and Mothers' Milk), no pediatric concerns have been reported via breastmilk. Approved by the AAP for use in nursing moms. This vitamin can turn your urine a fluorescent yellow color, and has been known to tint mom's milk yellow also."

This is mos tlikely the issue. So I guess it is ok. Still feels kind of strange but I guess it is not an unaddresses issue.







:


----------

